# FORD 1910 MODEL glow plug light



## stephen54 (Mar 13, 2015)

I have a ford 1910 model made about 1984 tractor . The glow plug indicator has burnt out ,if I jump the wirers will that harm the glow plugs and can you buy new wirer. It is about 1 mm thick and I am not sure what it is made of or can I replace it with something else. Has someone had the same problem Thanks Stephen


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

I believe the indicator is also a resistance wire of sorts, and as such reduces the voltage to the glowplugs. Bypassing that may not be the best plan.


----------



## stephen54 (Mar 13, 2015)

Just look at another post and I think your right .Where can you buy the resistance wire


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

See item #4 on attached parts diagram. You can get a glow plug light for a Ford 1910 at your new Holland dealership for $35. Messick's Farm Equipment has two in stock that you can obtain online.

You can also find a used one at tractor-part.com


----------



## stephen54 (Mar 13, 2015)

Thanks for your help have found a replacement which cost 92 dollars plus gst which is 3 time the price in the states . The dealers should wear masks its daylight robbery but I have no choice.


----------



## stephen54 (Mar 13, 2015)

Just a short update , I have found the wirer that you use it is NICHCROME WIRER Nichrome wire, is a composite of 80% nickel and 20% chrome, creating a tough hard to bend wire, with a high temperature tolerance, it is used for a range of applications, including foam cutting, interior ribbing for clay models, heating elements in RepRap 3D Printers and much more.
Sizes range from 1.2mm down to 0.27 and can be brought for about 22dollar at wiltronics in ballarat


The wire requires a phosphoric acid flux in order to be soldered, due to solders tendency to melt when heated. It can be welded with ease to the required components, as another option of joining


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum,stephan54 ! 
Any chance a mate in the states could get one,and send it to you by post?


----------



## stephen54 (Mar 13, 2015)

thank but I brought one it is the last of 2 in Australia . also brought a hand brake cable 500 dollars I think it is made of gold , it was the last one in Australia . Henry Ford said he would not money on cars but spare parts will make him rich.


----------

